# Roamio Remote Control



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

After 6 years I've dumped DirectV and went back to Comcast to with a 6 Tuner Roamio and a two minis. My only issue is the Roamio remote. It is wayyyy too fast. It seems like when I push a button, 4 to 5 actions take place. I tried resetting the remote, but it is still doing the same thing. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Assuming the batteries are good, this definitely isn't right. Is the remote in RF mode? Although this behavior is wrong in either IR or RF mode. Time to talk to TiVo support I think.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a fairly new Romio and new remote (four months old), and I do have a problem with the remote. I don't think it registers 4 or 5 clicks, but it definitely sometimes registers multiple clicks. Until this thread, I had assumed it was simply a single extra click. But I don't think the extra click is necessarily the same button I pushed.

On my todo list has been an entry to deal with this. I hate dealing with this sort of stuff. I don't know what sort of warranty options are available here. I suppose I should call to find out.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

oscarfish said:


> I have a fairly new Romio and new remote (four months old), and I do have a problem with the remote. I don't think it registers 4 or 5 clicks, but it definitely sometimes registers multiple clicks. Until this thread, I had assumed it was simply a single extra click. But I don't think the extra click is necessarily the same button I pushed.
> 
> On my todo list has been an entry to deal with this. I hate dealing with this sort of stuff. I don't know what sort of warranty options are available here. I suppose I should call to find out.


Yes call. They will probably just send you a new remote.


----------



## hhh222 (Jul 28, 2005)

I got a Roamio plus a little over a week ago (switched from directv to comcast) and have two remotes for it set on rf. On both of them I do get what appear to be multiple clicks but it could be I'm just not used to the differences between to roamio and my Series 3.

One thing that definitely happens with both remotes is that the roamio does not respond to clicks more than just every once and a while. Sometimes i may have to press the skip button 4 or 5 times before it works.

I'll continue to use the S3 for network stuff because of this and i prefer the simplicity of the old season pass on the S3.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

hhh222 said:


> I got a Roamio plus a little over a week ago and have two remotes for it set on rf. On both of them I do get what appear to be multiple clicks but it could be I'm just not used to the differences between to roamio and my Series 3.
> 
> One thing that definitely happens with both remotes is that the roamio does not respond to clicks more than just every once and a while. Sometimes i may have to press the skip button 4 or 5 times before it works.
> 
> I'll continue to use the S3 for network stuff because of this and i prefer the simplicity of the old season pass on the S3.


Watch the led at the top of the remote when pressing skip.
If RF mode = yellow/amber
If IR mode = red


----------



## hhh222 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks Teeps, they are both definitely in rf mode.


----------



## Kirkla79 (Aug 15, 2015)

walkerism said:


> After 6 years I've dumped DirectV and went back to Comcast to with a 6 Tuner Roamio and a two minis. My only issue is the Roamio remote. It is wayyyy too fast. It seems like when I push a button, 4 to 5 actions take place. I tried resetting the remote, but it is still doing the same thing. Any help will be appreciated.


I had a similar issue, in which the arrow keys and number buttons resulted in multiple duplicate presses.

Replacing batteries and global reset of remote did not fix issue.

Called tivo and they sent a replacement, which worked without issue.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

I just received my new Roamio and am setting it up next to my older HD. The HD is controlled by an older IR Logitech Harmony 720 remote (Watch TiVo HD activity). I'll be setting up the remote to also control the Roamio, using a "Watch TiVo Roamio" activity.

The Roamio remote is set to RF (TiVo button + D button) so it only controls the Roamio. Unfortunately, the Logitch is IR and it controls both the HD and the Roamio.

In the "system information" page, both TiVos have a remote address of zero. I've tried to change either TiVo to something other than zero (TiVo button + Pause button + single-digit-number), the the system information screen always shows zero.

So, Step One, how do I set up the the old HD IR peanut remote to only control the HD?

Step 2: how do I set up the new Roamio Remote to only control the Roamio while using IR?

Step 3: While a bit off topic here, any tips on how to program the IR Logitech Harmony how to have a "Watch TiVo HD" activity and a "Watch TiVo Roamio" activity and have each activity only control its TiVo would be most appreciated.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Ladd Morse said:


> I just received my new Roamio and am setting it up next to my older HD. The HD is controlled by an older IR Logitech Harmony 720 remote (Watch TiVo HD activity). I'll be setting up the remote to also control the Roamio, using a "Watch TiVo Roamio" activity.
> 
> The Roamio remote is set to RF (TiVo button + D button) so it only controls the Roamio. Unfortunately, the Logitch is IR and it controls both the HD and the Roamio.
> 
> ...


first did you hold down TiVo + Pause long enough for the red light to come on on the remote? Only after that point do you enter the remote code.

Once the remote is set up using it on the system information screen will change the TiVo box's remote code to match the remote. Note: while on this screen the remote code will always change to the last remote code it sees. So even if you get 1 remote to code 2 (for example) and use it on that screen to get the TiVo to code 2 using a code 0 remote before leaving the screen will reset the TiVo back to code 0.

I'm more concerned about what code the Harmony is using; can it be set to use the other TiVo IR codes; or does it only support code 0?. 
Code 0 is a universal code; used to get out of trouble if you lose get a code mismatch. Any TiVo will respond to a code 0 remote, regardless of what code the TiVo box is set to. And, conversely a code 0 TiVo will respond to any TiVo remote no mater what code the remotes set to. (So you can see changing the TiVo box's IR codes wouldn't work out if the Harmony is stuck on code 0)


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> first did you hold down TiVo + Pause long enough for the red light to come on on the remote? Only after that point do you enter the remote code.


I do that, but the number zero doesn't change on the screen. I'll try with the old peanut remote on the HD to see if I can change the number there.



> I'm more concerned about what code the Harmony is using; can it be set to use the other TiVo IR codes; or does it only support code 0?.


I've never bumped into this before and I've TiVo's since Series One. I'll either figure it out or I won't.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Ladd Morse said:


> I just received my new Roamio and am setting it up next to my older HD. The HD is controlled by an older IR Logitech Harmony 720 remote (Watch TiVo HD activity). I'll be setting up the remote to also control the Roamio, using a "Watch TiVo Roamio" activity.
> 
> The Roamio remote is set to RF (TiVo button + D button) so it only controls the Roamio. Unfortunately, the Logitch is IR and it controls both the HD and the Roamio.
> 
> ...


I've never used the Logitech, but note that the TiVo's remote code must be changed by a remote operating in IR mode. RF mode will not do it. And get out of the Sys Info screen right after you change the code so you don't change it again accidentally.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

Ok, I figured out everything I needed to do; how to control the new Roamio and the old HD using the Logitech Harmony remote.

First, switch the TiVo Roamio remote to IR (TiVo + C). Can't change the Roamio remote code while in out-of-the-box RF mode.

Then you can change the Roamio remote code to something other than zero. Go to the system information screen, change the address on the remote by holding TiVo and Pause and then pressing the number you want to assign.

Exit the "System Info" page before moving on to the next TiVo.

Change the TiVo HD remote code to something other than zero, selecting a number that is NOT used by the Roamio. Exit the "System Info" page.

Connect the Harmony remote to your computer and fire up the Harmony configuration software.

Click on "Devices" tab and select "Romio".

Select "Confirm infrared commands" and follow instructions. Save. This tells the Harmony the command structure of your Roamio remote set to (number other than zero and different from the HD)

Back on the "Devices" tab, select "TiVo HD".

Select "Confirm infrared commands" and follow instructions. Save. This tells the Harmony the command structure of your TiVo HD remote set to (number other than zero and different from the Roamio)

Update the Harmony remote and now it can control each TiVo using separate activities (Watch Roamio and Watch HD), with no cross talk between the two TiVos.

Yay!


----------



## rsamos (Aug 20, 2015)

Ladd Morse said:


> ...
> Step 3: While a bit off topic here, any tips on how to program the IR Logitech Harmony how to have a "Watch TiVo HD" activity and a "Watch TiVo Roamio" activity and have each activity only control its TiVo would be most appreciated.


Hah!

Never mind my nonsense (deleted). Good job on sorting that out.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

L David Matheny said:


> I've never used the Logitech, but note that the TiVo's remote code must be changed by a remote operating in IR mode. RF mode will not do it. And get out of the Sys Info screen right after you change the code so you don't change it again accidentally.


I have updated my description for clarity. Thanks!


----------

